# Congress



## hersheesmom (Aug 17, 2011)

Are there PMC classes for kids at congress??? I have a grandson who has an Autism spectrum disorder and he is wanting to show. Congress would work better for us than mini nationals because keeping him out of school creates a big lag for him. Just checking.


----------



## kaykay (Aug 18, 2011)

Yes they do! Good to see you!


----------



## hersheesmom (Aug 18, 2011)

thanks Kay good to be back. Now I just have to find the right pony for my kids.


----------

